# My Graduation Gift(s) (Humi)



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I just graduated high school and enlisted in the air force.

So as a gift, my father / neighbor got my a couple gifts to add to my smoking collection.

First:

My new humidor with an air force seal on the top. (Next to my old humi). This one feels huge and i dont know what to do with all the space! The humidor was from my dad. The 3 sticks on the far left are what I thought were cubans when I was in mexico, it turns out they are fake, but still not a horrible smoke.

He also got some air force wrapped cigars to hand out at my grad / going away party. Not sure exactly what they were but had a nice mild flavor.

Then the 8 sticks to the right of the divider were a gift from my neighbor. I havnt got to try any yet, but plan on lighting one up tonight. He also gave me a 15 ct. travel humidor, which is nice. Sorry the couple pictures of my sticks are sideways, i dont know why, i held my phone the same as the others. Then i have a habano style nub and a Baccarat, I know my collection was getting low before the gift, I havnt had much time to get more because of work.

And what would be complete without a new zippo with the air force seal emblem on the front. It is a lighter fluid one so i dont wanna use it for my cigars, but i am going to get a butane insert.

Enjoy, let me know what you think! Once again, sorry about the sideways pictures, I dont know why my phone did that.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Congrats!
Enjoy the humi and the smokes bro!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats and I wish you luck and safety in the Air Force.

Brickhouse just got a 90 rating from CA today. (Not that I read it, just Twitter)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on graduating and cool gifts too!

Good sticks in there!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome gifts I just graduated as well


----------



## Onedaful (Jun 16, 2010)

First i would like to say Thank you for your service. 

Now onto the other things congrats on graduating and that is one fine looking humi i hope you enjoy it!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome.

AFSC?


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> AFSC?


Still waiting on one. I dont leave for basic until one of the jobs I selected opens up.

I am waiting on 3 jobs:

1C1X1, which is air traffic control
2A5X1, which is aerospace maintenance, i also have a couple variants of this one selected.
2E2X1, which is basically network administration, i have some other variants of this as well.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

congrats on your graduation and also for stepping up into the services. some fine looking gifts you recieved. best of luck to you and your career..


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats on the graduation and excellent gifts. :usa:


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

First and foremost thanks for your service! Its always fun to give yourself a gift....I'm about to give myself a new humi for the 30 hours OT I've worked this week!


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats


----------

